# I don't know how advanced this one is, but...



## Craftdiggity (May 20, 2010)

here you go.  This is a 360 degree checkerboard...sort of.  Yellowheart and Purpleheart with Ebony veneer between each segment.  I haven't taken the time to count each and every piece, but suffice it to say that there are several pieces of each of the three wood types in this Brushed Satin Polaris Click.








Comments/Critiques welcome.


----------



## Mr Vic (May 20, 2010)

Let's see, you cut up a bunch of little pieces of wood, glued them back together in a very nice geometric pattern, turned it on a lathe and kept it in one piece, pressed in some metal fittings and didn't crack it....Hmmmmm, sounds advanced to me.....I like it..

And don't ask me why but the shape and color pattern remind me of Celia in Monsters Inc.


----------



## glycerine (May 20, 2010)

I like that one too! ...Yeah, I can see Celia too...


----------



## Mark (May 20, 2010)

That is a very interesting design. I like the colors you chose too. Nicely Done.

What finish did you use?


----------



## RAdams (May 21, 2010)

That is a really nice pen! Dont ask me why, but for some reason it reminds me of the Planters Peanut guy!


----------



## louie (May 21, 2010)

Nice work. Since I've never seen Monsters's Inc, I'll go with Ron and the Planter's Peanut guy.


----------



## neubee (May 21, 2010)

A lot of work went into putting the pen blank together; I think it is advanced. Good Job!


----------



## bobjackson (May 21, 2010)

Super job. Looks advanced to me.


----------



## Rfturner (May 21, 2010)

looks advanced to me, It reminds me of Alice and wonderland/DisneyLand.


----------



## David Keller (May 21, 2010)

Nice work.  I think the shape makes the pen because it makes all of the individual pieces a different shape and size.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 22, 2010)

I'll bet you were drinking beer and wishing you had something salty to eat when you make this one . Nice work!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 22, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I'll bet you were drinking beer and wishing you had something salty to eat when you make this one . Nice work!



Right on the beer, although that kind of goes without saying with me.:biggrin:  In fact...be right back...Aaaahhhh!  Much better.  Now, what was I saying...:wink:


----------

